# My new G19



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have heard alot lately on what a great gun this is. So, I decided to pick one up.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

outstanding! i just got one a couple months ago, i love it. probably more than my 17.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

great looking gun! i cant wait to get mine in a few months, just waiting on the ol birthday! havent decided if glock is the one im gonna go with though, let us know how it does!


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent choice. This gun was made for action! Likely the best glock ever made, save for the model 18 automatic.  The G19 will serve you well for years to come.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition. I've had my G19 for 18 years - you're going to love it! I think it's still the most perfect Glock.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Great choice, I've had mine for a few years and love it, the best thing Glock made.


----------



## DjAj (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice. This is the one I have my eye on.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Good choice.....I love mine.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

One of the only Glocks I don't mind shooting more than once.  Perfect size for for its intended role; an excellent choice.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice! How do you like it so far?


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Nice! How do you like it so far?


unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to take it to the range. Im in sales (auto) so no days off if I want to make a buck. I do have 100 rounds burning a whole in my range bag so I hope to soon ware it out.

thanks for all the comments guys and gals.


----------



## GlockMan (May 5, 2009)

*Looks a lot like like mine...I have the "Made in Austria" model being sold in the US lately.
Took it to the range and really like the gun and the handling. I was able to put a nice tight group on my first try.
Very nice pistol!!!*


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Just picked up a G-17 this week and haven't had a chance to shoot it either. I have 9mm ammo but hesitate to use it up and then not have any when I want to shoot at some special event. I hope the shortage ends soon. (I know, there is no shortage; just people taking advantage of the situation but it amounts to the same thing when you can only purchase one box at a time and there is none at the time that you have to drive the 20 miles to check stock at WW - sorry if you don't shop there.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

GlockMan said:


> *Looks a lot like like mine...I have the "Made in Austria" model being sold in the US lately.
> Took it to the range and really like the gun and the handling. I was able to put a nice tight group on my first try.
> Very nice pistol!!!*


Umm..What? Are they made elsewhere?


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Umm..What? Are they made elsewhere?


That is what I was thinking!!!

Anyway, nice choice......I love mine. You can shoot that thing accurately all day long. Good balance, great trigger, and the recoil is barely noticeable.

Enjoy

:numbchuck:


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

Not to bring up an old thread, but figured I'd add to what I believe he meant by "made in Austria"...he probably has one of the G19's with the import marks. From my understanding they were brought in to boost the supply during the panic buying and weren't intended for U.S. sales...at least that what most people tend to think. There were quite a few floating around, but last time I looked on GunBroker I only saw a few.
Here are pics of the markings...


----------



## dkgreyf150 (May 31, 2009)

i want one of these so bad


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

You will love the way it feel's. I have the 23 and love the size and fit of it.


----------

